# NOGD - Fenix, Young Chang superstrat



## Cyntex (Dec 30, 2009)

Picked this one up today at the dumpshop (used goods store). 







The headstock says: by Young Chang, Fenix serial #E1051804. Found this on wikipedia:

During the late 1980s and early 1990s, Young Chang manufactured Squier electric guitars and basses for Fender Musical Instruments Corporation, and also manufactured electric guitars and basses under their own "Fenix" brand [1]. However, because of the similarities to the Fender brand and instruments, Young Chang could not sell the Fenix instruments due to licensing issues with Fender, and production stopped.

This is all the info i came up with, nothing about the guitars themself and/or the hardware, so if anyone has some more info about this guitar regarding wood and pickups let me know.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 30, 2009)

I like it  Classy, yet metal


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 30, 2009)

It looks like a pretty cool guitar (very 80s).


----------



## stuz719 (Dec 30, 2009)

I remember Fenix guitars being quite strongly marketed - by all accounts they were very good quality and value (YC really knew what they were doing, manufacturing and QA wise) but IIRC didn't have strong enough distribution to really capture a market share - not in the the UK, at least.


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks, too bad the electronics aren't working yet, it needs some soldering or welding, whatever its called . Kinda awkard though, 3 switches, with each 3 positions, never came across that before. And I doubt one of them is a killswitch either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

Cyntex said:


> Thanks, too bad the electronics aren't working yet, it needs some soldering or welding, whatever its called . Kinda awkard though, 3 switches, with each 3 positions, never came across that before. And I doubt one of them is a killswitch either.



Most likely an individual on/off for each pickup. It was fairly common to see that set-up on super-strats in the mid-80's to early 90's, on ESPs, Jacksons, Charvels, Ibanez, Kramer, etc.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Dec 30, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most likely an individual on/off for each pickup. It was fairly common to see that set-up on super-strats in the mid-80's to early 90's, on ESPs, Jacksons, Charvels, Ibanez, Kramer, etc.


 
yeah, considering there is no blade switch to change pickup I'd go along with this 

very cool guitar, i love the finish


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 30, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most likely an individual on/off for each pickup. It was fairly common to see that set-up on super-strats in the mid-80's to early 90's, on ESPs, Jacksons, Charvels, Ibanez, Kramer, etc.



Thank you for clearing that up, now I gave it some thought it seems to make the most sense, sounds like a bitch to fix though.

On a other note, how do I thank/rep someone, I don't want to accidentally neg. rep someone .


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

Cyntex said:


> Thank you for clearing that up, now I gave it some thought it seems to make the most sense, sounds like a bitch to fix though.
> 
> On a other note, how do I thank/rep someone, I don't want to accidentally neg. rep someone .



Believe it or not, it tends to make sorting out the wiring easier. There are tons of different types and ways to wire up 3-way and 5-way switches, but really only one way to wire up a simple on/off toggle switch. This way you don't need a fancy wiring diagram, just a basic overview of how an on/off functions. 

Though, there is a bit more soldering to do. At least there's more room to work. 

As for rep, just press the little "scale" icon under the persons avatar. Check the "approve" box for positive rep, and the "disapprove" box for negative rep. Then feel free to write a little comment in the provided box.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 30, 2009)

That's a pretty sick looking axe, just like the old Jackson/charvel carved tops


----------



## Apophis (Dec 30, 2009)

Really nice


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats! Looks like an old Jackson. Nice find!


----------



## Cyntex (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I am thinking about upgrading this one with some Dimarzio pups.
I was thinking of a Air Norton S in the neck, a Tonezone S in the middle and maybe a X2N in the bridge position.

from the dimarzio website:
Air Norton S: treble=4.5 mid=7 bass=6.5
Tonezone S: treble=5 mid=7 bass=6.5
X2N: treble=6.5 mid=6.5 bass=5.5

The thing is, I have no idea what kind of woods have been used, the fretboard is rosewood, that is all I know. Compared to my ibanez s, the total weight is about the same, though the body is somewhat thicker, and the wood is a lot brighter. 

Anyways, what do you guys think, would that be a good combination?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 7, 2010)

I wouldn't go with the X2N, it's just too harsh and brittle imo.


----------



## Cyntex (May 7, 2010)

Hm, what would you suggest for a bridge pickup that compliments the single coils?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 8, 2010)

Sweet, looks legit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I wouldn't go with the X2N, it's just too harsh and brittle imo.





What kind of tone are you looking for?


----------



## Cyntex (May 8, 2010)

I already have two d-activators in my ibby and I like em a lot, but I want something else for this one. I'm looking at the FRED now, seems like it produces nice harmonics and I like Joe's tone.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 8, 2010)

Cyntex said:


> I already have two d-activators in my ibby and I like em a lot, but I want something else for this one. I'm looking at the FRED now, seems like it produces nice harmonics and I like Joe's tone.



Freds are great pickups, but we need to know more about the tone that you are looking for to really help you. What kind of music do you play, and what the guitar be used for mostly? What kind of tone are you looking for?

Freds are good for leads as a bridge pickup and can handle crunchy riffs as Joe has shown with it, but you will want to match them with some Dimarzio singles in the neck, so you can get a softer, sweeter tone when you need it, to emphasise legato or take the harsh edge off sweeping for example. If you are looking for an all out metal assault then the Fred is not the right pickup though. If you tell us a bit about how you want the guitar to sound then more members will be able to give their reccomendations


----------



## Shawn (May 8, 2010)

Cool looking guitar. Nice score.


----------

